# Lores of Chaos Errata



## Khorne Aggression (Jul 24, 2010)

The errata says:

Lores of Chaos
Ignore "If you roll the same spell twice, roll again."

What does that mean? You could potentially be stuck with a Lvl 4 Sorcerer with 1 spell?


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

It means you follow the rules in the BRB and choose a spell.


----------



## Khorne Aggression (Jul 24, 2010)

Ah ok, thanks!


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

It is very good for those with Tzeentch lore playing warrior of chaos with Mark of Tzeentch (total modifier to cast is 5+, making Gateway a pretty decent probability of being cast on only three power dice now and msot of the other spells cast on only two power dice with relatively high probability). There are certain Tzeentch lore spells that one might really want (gateway and pandemoniun for the Ld effect and miscast effect) and two that can be useless or less desireable if facing certain armies. On the other hand, when facing armies not immune to psych, treason is an excellent spell, especially for horde armies. With Flickering fire as the base spell being very good and vritually assured of being cast with two power dice, a lvl 4 has the ability to choose at least one spell (not reroll) most of the time. This substantially increases the likelihood of getting the key spells one wants and avoiding one of the spells one does not want. Also, with RIP spells now being cast and the caster still being able to cast additional spells even as the RIP spell remains in play, call to glory becomes much more valuable.


----------

